# greffardized



## tinman (Feb 1, 2002)

i've seen several of you guys talk about your saws being greffardized.is this similar to walkerized?if so do they/he have a website and or do the same things to saws as walker or madsens?


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 1, 2002)

hi tinman - dennis greffard does similar stuff to walkers although he will take it one step further and probably pay a lot more attention to detail since hes not a mass production shop. He has a very good reputation among the people that know him and he is very knowledgeable and helpful. I have a 372 on the way to him but thanks to UPS it still has not been delivered - oh well - im sure itll get there, it better .... anyway - he will do his magic and i will post results, video etc. as soon as i get it back from him.

madsens doesnt really do anything to their saws with their powertuning - they dont even modify the muffler so walkers is probably better value of these two - greffard is apparently a saw wizard that will do much more than just tune saws that stand up to either...


----------



## rbtree (Feb 1, 2002)

tundra,

you said:

**madsens doesnt really do anything to their saws with their powertuning **

Do you own one? Well, I have two. Go to their website to see what they do. It is roughly what Walker's does, shy the muffler job. They cannot do any muffler work due to the new EPA reg's. My 372 was turning 2000 rpm over stock, with OK plug color. Amazing power! But I had them tune it back to be safe to 14000 rpm. It dogged a bit so I bumped it up 500 or so. Gonna have Ken Dunn or Walker's do the muffler soon. All I have for it so far is a 32" bar and it pulls it with ease. Adding a 24" soon. And an 8 tooth sprocket- now there's some chain speed!!

Not my place to rag on you, but a little tact goes a long way, along with some understating..........

;-O))

Roger


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 1, 2002)

*modifing saw motors*

Hello Tinman,
Dennis and myself are doing a lot more port modification than walkers or masdens but we charge more. . walkers and madsens do a fine job for what they charge and thier saws run pretty darn good. ours just run a little stronger. Heres Dennis Greffards e-mail site and my e-mail site

[email protected]

[email protected] 530-589-2744

Ken Dunn


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi there, I think its important for us not to use the term "power tuning" as it is really a non descript word. Ken Dunn brought this to my attention some time ago and I think he is correct.
I think the proper term may be simply saw modification or Greffardizing, Walkerizing, Lambertizing etc., however Lambertizing is simply shrinking the metering diaphram on the woodstove, lol.
Although Walkerizing is enough for most of us, Dennis does a bit more and Ken Dunn is probably one of the best in North America.
It is important that you know what you want from your modifide saw and what you intend to use it for before you make your decision and more importantly you must be willing and able to maintain the cutting attachments or it will all be in vain.
Both Dennis and Ken will be doing another 2 saws for me, not because I dont think highly of Walkers, but because I want one of their saws. I guess you could just call it a "Saw Thing".
I try not to waste these guys time by asking endless questions as to what they do to my saws, cause I dont really care as long as it doesnt shorten its life. Its the power and longevity that I am after.
Anyway, I hope you get one of these three saw modifiyers to do a saw for you, I dont think you will be disapointed.
I found out the 090 I got last week at a garage sale was really an 070 which is ok, maybe I will send it to Ken so he can make it get up and talk.
John


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 2, 2002)

ok - i think were talking about two "different levels" here - madsens doenst really do ???? for your saw - IMHO. i cant see spending $80 for that rubbish. 

walkers is a different story kinda - for around $ 140 they will make your saw kick that ass - they pay shipping back too if you want for whatever - im just giving ballparks here.

for the whole different ballgame that kdhotsaw and dennis greffard are talking about....well its a different......he is famous among us saw freaks - i have a saw that is delayed by f____ng UPS and im ready to kill - i want this man to work his magic on my saw - and thats the biggest difference - he will go the extra mile for my saw instead of having a "production" line like walkers...if you dont dennis - ill come out the and kick your canuck ass  

anyway - im really an...well you know - and dennis will be working on it so.... im not even worried about the video results...you guys will have fun - i promise (dennis - make me look good - lol).

walkers and madsens arew for semi stock people. 

what you want to cut - having trouble cutting with the saw thats right? they can help you - want a pissing match with your neighbour - buy a husky 3120xp...lol..or a big old stihl if you can stihl find one lol. since they are going chapter 11....have fun with the huskys people!!!!


----------



## jokers (Feb 2, 2002)

I think it`s wrong for anyone to get too carried away bad mouthing anyone`s choice of saw builder, at least when we are speaking of the four mentioned in this post. There are many other good ones also, we just haven`t collided with them yet, although Lambert is trying desperately to entice someone to buy an Ed Heard saw with his vivid descriptions of fantastic performance. I believe it was Don "Big Daddy" Garlitts who said, "Speed costs, how fast do you want to go?". Well that is the question. Ranked in descending order of cost and performance which are inseperable, first we have Ken, most expensive, most experience( for highly tuned saws), most performance for a non-race saw, and the capability to do some first class machining if that`s what is needed. Second we have Dennis, slightly behind Ken in performance potential due to his lack of the big machines for milling bases and cutting off heads, but he makes up for his relative newcomer status by having inate ability and a good relationship with Ken, from what I can see. Next is John Walker. John has a very quick turn around, but it`s not because of any of the shortcomings of production line work. He has plenty of experience and apparently works very quickly on "woods" saws, but race saws these aren`t. He just gives them a robust performance boost. He does build race saws, but you`ll pay alot more. Next is Madsen`s, done by a fellow named Paul if I remember correctly. Basicaly "blueprinting" the saw and cleaning up production imperfections. They are limited by their lack of desire to modify mufflers and from what I recall, they don`t do any real port work in a "powertune". A few years ago I was interested in a powertuned saw, before I knew of the others mentioned here. I called Madsen`s several times and they were most accomodating to talk to and very open with information, they even gave me names of people who had purchased their saws. I called a few of these guys, and the conscensus was that if you know how to, and will maintain a saw, it was $80 well spent. I`m speaking out my a** because I don`t have any of the saws that I have paid to have modified, yet, I`ve got them in transit all over North America right now, but I would say that Madsen`s would posiibly be the bargain of the bunch if you just want a subtle but noticable improvement and increased longevity, and Dennis is the current bargain if you want real seat of the pants horsepower gains. If you want to be the big dog however, you`d better talk to Mr. Dunn. I don`t mean to put down Walkers either, just that their price is virtually the same as Dennis` price, and he makes bigger changes. It`s interesting to note that Walkers and Madsens have dynos while Ken and Dennis don`t, they measure before and after timed cuts to guage performance which is what we are after right. Just that when you have a saw done by Walkers for example, you might be shocked by what the true factory horsepower is, lot`s less than what they advertise. Be careful as you read posts though, I think I caught an STTD from Gypo, "saw talk transmitted disease". In the past month I`ve bought a 385XP which is on it`s way to Dennis, A 346XP Walkerized, and a 357XP which is going somewhere, just don`t know where yet, plus I`ve got the 372XP boxed up and ready to go to Ken, all thanks to John`s inspirational talk. Russ


----------



## rbtree (Feb 2, 2002)

quite the hothead, aren't ya tundra. 100's of pro users would beg to differ with you. You know, the guys that cut the real timber we have out here (used to have is more like it)

Apparently you didnt go to Madsen's website to see what all they do to a saw for $80 US. I had my 044 done some 8 years ago. A year ago when they did my 372, I still had not heard of Walker's.

Madsen's built the first dyno for chainsaws, presumably. As I understand it, the saw mfr's learned a thing or two from them way back years ago. Sam Madsen is one of the nicest guys I know, along with all the staff there. They have a world of experience building hot saws, but now only do the mild power tune bit, which does include some mild port timing. EPA regulations restrict them from more radical work.

I thinks Walker's does their thing for some $140 cdn, which equals about $5 US, now that's a deal!! They quoted me $80 US for the little Husky 335. 

I'm thinking of having Ken do my 3120, the extra ~10 hp sure would help pull its 60 inch bar through the big butt cuts.

Have a great day!


----------



## jokers (Feb 2, 2002)

*Saturday and Sunday Mornings*

I`ve begun to look forward to these days, not because it means no work, since I generally work at least some portion of everyday, but because Otto`s posts are usually most colorful and filled with conviction on these days. I think Otto does some serious mental powertuning or "lubrifying" on Friday and Saturday nights. Taken in the right light it is all very entertaining and certainly isn`t worth getting your hair up over:jester: Russ


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 2, 2002)

I agree with rbtree, what Madsens does is very valuable. The completely disassmble the saw and rebuild it, and at this time they correct any manufacturing errors they see, i.e. burrs, rough castings, etc. They also increase compression and do slight port timing changes. You are only looking at pure power numbers tundra, and you say 10% isnt squat. But in the hands of an experienced user what they do can double the life of the saw. Bottom line is: all these places do a professional job, its just how much do you want to spend? You get what you pay for.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey all, sorry for taking so long to get with the program, but I have been away for a few days...Husky Service School on Friday and now on Vancouver Island today. I think Ken and everyone made all thepoints that need to be made...I am actually in Naniamo today, home of Walkers Saw Shop and hoping to be able to get over there and visit them for awhile today.

I dont currently have a website, but am looking for someone to build me one...anyone interested in a trade??

Ken has my old email, which I just changed...the new one is

[email protected]


----------



## Art Martin (Feb 2, 2002)

All I know is when I put one of my racing chains on a saw that Kenn Dunn has modified, the cut drops off faster. A racing chain does not perform well on a stock saw and is almost a waste of time to think you would win a speed cutting contest with the chain alone. You need the combination of both to do well. It's like putting Eddie Arcaro or Willie Shoemaker on a plow horse and expecting to win the Kentucky Derby. Kenn does a fine job and has wealth of information, and the best part, he is willing to share this information, just ask, you will enjoy talking with him.
Art Martin


----------



## Greg Carberry (Feb 2, 2002)

This is pretty interesting stuff. I'm going to be rebuilding my saw its a Pioneer P50. I'd like to know a quote of how much it will take to make it cut a little faster and get more life out of it. Basically muffler mods, porting and any other little tricks. Also would like it equipped with a K&N stlye filter as I think it would be better than the stock one.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 2, 2002)

hi rbtree - yes i am a hothead - lol - stubborn too...lol you dont have to like it.

Anyway - im not saying that madsens power tuning sucks- what i am saying that what they do doent really amount to much the way i look at it - im sure its perfect for a lot of people. i love dealing with madsens as they are very helpful and relatively cheap - but its not my stop for powertuning - they just dont get enough out of it - ie. if your gonna tune - tune it and dont halfass the job (ie. not getting enough power while your got the ???? thing open in front of you and you can do all you want), madsens is limited as they are a relatively sizeable company with liabilities to their vendors and epa and thus cannot go the extra mile. as you can see from below - it doesnt really amount to all that much like i said. might be good for you for $80 but id rather pay more and get a more complete job. ex opening the muffler is one of the biggest power adders you can do to a modern saw. madsens does not because of the aforementioned considerations.

heres what madsens does (from their website)

Methods of Tuning for More Power
Each saw is slightly different, but this outlines the method we use to get saw engines to produce more power:

Compression Ratio - This is sometimes improved by milling some material from the base of the cylinder. This reduces the size of the combustion chamber and yields more compression. Some back-yarders without real machine tools remove the head gasket for a less precise effect. A cylinder without a gasket is an air leak waiting to happen. By slightly milling the base of the cylinder, we can achieve a slight compression boost with original equipment gaskets.


Port Shapes & Finish - The ports in some cylinders will flow more air with shape changes and smoothing. Casting marks can be removed if they hamper flow.


Port Timing - Saws are called "piston ported" two-cycle engines. This means that the piston acts as a valve and opens and closes the ports to control the flow of air through the motor. We sometimes enhance port timing by making some ports open sooner and stay open longer. This is done by "Power Tuning" the ports, piston, or both. The effect is like putting a "big cam" in a car engine.


Carburetor - We sometimes make changes to the venturi so the carburetor will flow more air. We may also change the way fuel is metered and mixed with the air. 


Ignition - We used to change the ignition timing on some modifieds. All current pro saws have sophisticated ignition systems. Currently, we don't change any of the ignition parts or settings.


Muffler - We don't modify spark arrestor mufflers. Some saws come with dual ports from the factory. Dual port mufflers work well. Also, we sell spark screens and exhaust deflectors that are easy for saw owners to install if they choose to. It should be noted that any modification, especially muffler modification, may increase the risk of starting a fire with the saw.


Air Filter & Air Box - In the past, saws have benefited from changing these parts. Current designs and after market products have made changing these parts unnecessary.


Proper Assembly - When we reassemble the saw, our technicians hand assemble each saw, one at a time. Gaskets are trimmed, ports are checked, tolerances are checked. Any product that is assembled on an assembly line is subject to assembly error. Our technicians take more time and give your saw more TLC than the factory assemblers. We may also use this step to make minor design improvements or install a recent factory enhanced part.:alien:


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 2, 2002)

lol Russ - you got me all figured out....:angel: i know im about as smooth as sandpaper but dont mean to tick anyone off - i just try to ruffle the feathers for some good fun...


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (Feb 2, 2002)

John- I'll never know how she runs, but from an asthetic(sp?) view, that is one beautiful saw.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 3, 2002)

no prob, otto

I cool off quick too!! LOL

I see you are an Arkie. I lived in Searcy from 1960-65.

rog


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 3, 2002)

i still remember you too - i dont cool off that quick but i will love you brother as youre my chainsaw crazy friend  

to borrow from that crazy canadian - "keep the square chips flying.."

PS. im stihl pissed at you (lol)


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 3, 2002)

PS huskyman - (aka traitor)

i can feel 10% differences - youre saw bogs down on ya - you would probably know if a another 10% would cure the problem woulndt you? i sure as heck can too so i sent mine to dennis just to make sure...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2002)

Otto, just a little teaser here for ya...here is the heart of your saw on the operating table..with partial mods done..


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2002)

*i have recently been greffardized*

I would say that being greffardized is way better than walkerized!!! this guy knows what he's up to!!!!
*no panties*


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 4, 2002)

beautiful dennis - thank you - i like you operating on my saw!!! dont make too much fun of my redneck muffler lol must have done it on a saturday night..lol


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 4, 2002)

man this is the kind of service im talking about....hes posting operational photos - greffard rules!!!


----------



## confused (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis,

Do you work on Stihl's? Otto I dont need any laughter or comments from the peanut gallery. I was considering Walkerizing my saw over this spring or summer. If so what all do you do to let them breath. Just wondering?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

ok....I didnt write the last post under my name.....DARIN!! lol


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

Confused, yes I do work on Stihls as well...what model saw are you considering? How old is it? email me details..

[email protected]

-Just Log It


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

Can anyone guess which one is Ottos Saturday night special?


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

rofl - lucky i didnt make any more modifications eh - very nice job you are doing dennis! even better than myself - lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2002)

Listen up Greffard, you sawed off little worm! You trying to cut in on my business, I'll kick your B.C. butt with my modifications!
Eat your heart out!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

John...umm...nice work.....I will send any carb work i have your way....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

what do you guys think of this....??

-the most romantic thing a woman ever said to me in bed was "Are you sure you're not a cop?"


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

did you end up with any extra parts john? lol...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2002)

Nice logo there Den. Otto, I dont think I missed any parts, well, maybe a wrist pin.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

now thats showing some pecking order - 395xp or 385xp? on top i mean?


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

lol confused - you can see the kind of work dennis does here - he is a pro all the way - i coulndt be more pleased with this "greffardization" or hot sawying by dennis


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 5, 2002)

With all due respect to Dennis you havent gotten your saw back yet, though I am sure she will rip. Confused I think the 046 will be a prime canidate for the tuning process, and if done right you will have the power of an 066 and the weight of your 046. Then you wont have to do any more posts about how you wish you would have bought an 066. 
ps as soon as my buddy's shoulder gets better he is hauling over is 046 and I am going to pit it against my little Jonsey. Dont worry I will be sure to let you know the results


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

no i havent have i huskyman - however i see the pictures here and the job looks very good to me. i also get to talk to my saw wizard daily on the phone (did you get to do that with john walker?) so i would say hes doing a ???? good job so far. i know it will rip. youre just jealous because mine is better than yours 

PS. the toyota truck AND the saw


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 5, 2002)

Yeah everything you have is better. Just try not to hit any of those chickens that Arkansas is famous for


----------



## confused (Feb 5, 2002)

HuskyMan, 

I will always want a 066 and 088 just to have one. I have given up on the 090 because of the features and the modern look of the 088. Nevertheless, I'm very interested in a Hot Saw by Den and what my 046 will do afterwards. Then we will have to see if Otto will bring his Toyota and his 372 up to our playground. So I can make his saw look bad and you can make his matchbox truck look bad. 

German women are good lookin too, just hairier.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 5, 2002)

thanks huskyman - were famous for dental care, not chickens -


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

Otto....here are some of your saw again..this morning...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

and the finished product...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 5, 2002)

*Three sisters*

Here are the 3 saws scheduled for their breakin periods this afternoon....on the left is Otto's 372, then a 385, and on the end..another 372...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Dennis, nice picture. you are obviously good at the chainsaw throw cause I dont see any footprints in the snow. I hope you put the 55 jug and piston on Otto's saw like I suggested, we dont want his saw to have more jam than his Toyota. It sounded nice over the phone and when I put the tach to the earpiece, it read out at 13,500, which is nice for the breakin.
Did you get your disclaimer dekals yet? I heard Otto is a lawyer looking to sue you.
John


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 5, 2002)

*346 barrel*

Hello dennis,
Heres a couple of photos of the barrel and cylinder john lambert had me build for his 346 husky to out cut you in the 3 cube class at the clearwater revival
ken kdhotsaw


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 5, 2002)

*346 cylinder head*

photo no. 2


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Ken, that will work great with the 3120 cyl on the 346.
Dont tell Otto, but Dennis put my 346 cyl. on Otto's 372 and Otto's cly. on my 346. This should be a good entry level saw for him and should cut at least as good as a stock 385, but he will never know what happened once Dennis slips on one of Uncle Art's chains. Nice clear and crisp picture by the way Ken.
John


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 6, 2002)

lmao - that could really work for me since your cylinder&piston are new - mine are only almost new.....will keep a close eye and get real suspicious if any art martin chain shows up and will start looking for you two i love an entry level saw! as long as it enters the wood without protest - lol


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2002)

John, the only problem I had was building the adaptor plate for the 346 to fit that cylinder...but now you have a 372 that runs at 14700....what a concept!!


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 6, 2002)

now which one of those guys was i last saturday.... hey we were all like that...:angel:


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 6, 2002)

*Racing chain*

Hello John, 
That sounds great! But if dennis gets to run art martin's martinized racing chain on his 2171 then in all fairness tundraotto should be allowed to run that chain walt galer is sending you on his 372. Walt has a number of innovative features in his racing chain ,. he only moves the teeth back a short way, better cutting efficiency. Then he keeps the teeth wide because everyone knows a wider tooth cuts faster than a narrow tooth like on most racing chain. Then he wants you to slow the saw down because as the chain speeds up you lose cutting efficiency. His racing chain should not be real expensive because he just gets a old loop out of the junk pile and from start to finish it takes less than a hour for him to do all the lightening, grinding and filing to make a racing chain. if you let otto use this chain then everyone is starting on a even playing field. don't you think this is a little more fair john.

ken kdhotsaw


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 6, 2002)

yeah i want walts chain - i want to win - this backyard arkie woodchopper will kick some butt with some of that racing chain. it wont fit on my wild thing so i guess ill use the greffard special - 372gxp?


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 6, 2002)

that really looks great dennis - thanks for the pics and the continued replies to my endless questions. looks really wonderful - you remembered the dawgs  and the decomp plug too....i cant wait to run the saw and find out how the business end is -  thank you and good speed for ups in getting it here quickly so i can brag about it when i drink again next weekend


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 6, 2002)

ps. my dawgs are bigger than your dogs - lol


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 6, 2002)

*big bore kit*

Hello Dennis
louie called me this morning and wants one of those big bore kits installed on his 2171 jonsered. sending you one up this morning. p.s. also wants the pipe installed on his saw.

ken kdhotsaw


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2002)

Darn it Ken, I am grounding him from talking to you anymore...and taking away his phone privileges....sheeesh...

Oh yeah, got a call from UPS yesterday..all is clear..going to have to pay about 12 bucks cdn...only because it was shipped ground she said...but its goin through customs today 



-music played at weddings always reminds me of the music played for soldiers before they go into battle.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Ken, I dont think I have the heart to share a Martinized chain with anyone, but I'll sure let them know where they can get one.
I sent you a 346 yesterday Ken should arrive by Monday.
www.canadapost.ca tracking # 23 067 737 557.
Thanks,John


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 6, 2002)

*ups*

Hello dennis,
when i got your address from louie i think he was one step ahead of you. he gave me your home address, 50 cameron rd. so if ups delivers it there you'll probably never see that pipe

sounds great john, i'll email you when it gets here

ken


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2002)

HEHE..way ahead of him Ken....when talking to UPS I got the address changed to my store...I will get it first....lol...
50 Cameron is his address...lol..mine is the same as the store...as I live next door ..on the same lot...


-It is easier to get forgiveness than permission.


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 6, 2002)

*Mr greffard*

Mr Greffard,
you are one sly sly devil

kdhotsaw


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2002)

Ken, we all have to do what we have to, to stay on top.. if that means keeping the pipe for myslef...so be it...lol...

I am off to the log deck now to drag out some wood so I can make some timed cuts with all three sisters....will hopefully post some results tonight.. Although I dont think my chain will do these saws any justice..we will see what happens...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, Ijust went out and was doing some cutting with my 385 I just finished on a 20" frozen spruce with a rocked out chain...still cuts great...lol...I will do some timing tomorrow when the sun comes back up..it got too late today....

Ken, I got your parcel this afternoon!!! That was pretty darn quick.....4 days? I am now in the process of figuring out the header for the pipe...but I have my saw torn apart again.....I mapped the ports last night, and can see that they need a touch more work to level them out...then back together it goes on Friday!!...
that is a pretty sweet trash can eh?...I will sell you the toaster if you want...lol..I got two more the other day....oh yeah..I will also be putting that 272 barrel on a saw on Friday...see how that does in the timed cuts as well...I am going to have to build a muffler for it though....oh well...


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 7, 2002)

*ups*

hello dennis.
Ups is great, it would have been there sooner if not for the customs problems. just going to have a garage sale for the toaster and trash can. how didyou like the shavings? Made them using my carlton a-1 racing chain. you'll like the 272 barrel, that was one of my first attempts at porting. won a number of races with it. let me know if you need any specs on the header. forget to send them to you but i've got them here.
ken [email protected]


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2002)

yeah..thanks for the shavings Ken..they are all over my shop floor...and them UPS b*stards did take it to my dads house anyway..lol...but I got the pipe back...I should prolly have the specs on that...just so I know how much room I have for the header....25.5" from the piston?


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 7, 2002)

sorry i havent been able to offend anyone today - but i have been busy with my wife as she thinks i take this whole chainsaw thing more seriously than her - i try telling her i go through "stages" (of powertuning - lol) but she still has her doubts...what do you guys recommend? and no - i already tried that .45 to the head thing - the thing just bounced off...


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 7, 2002)

well - i meant to say she tried it on me - but it did bounce off and luckily didnt even hurt the drywall as she had already kicked me out so hope noone got caught by the stray..:angel: the cops said its quite normal and they said i should consider myself being in "the doghouse"


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2002)

Otto..you need to be alot more diplomatic in this procedure..never start out with the 45..how many times do we have to go over this..."Put the gun down otto..." do something nice...buy her flowers and a .38..sheesh...


----------



## rbtree (Feb 7, 2002)

Gee, this activity must run in the Arkie family.
Didn't I hear Hilary used to whack her hubby around too.
You know, the fella who couldn't find a bigger weapon than a cigar.............or was that just his extracurricular activities.

Who woulda thunk it, otto, such a nice balding musician you appear to be...........That was you in the picture, now, wasn't it.

Glad to hear the drywall guys are still on unemployment............

.............back to my padded cell..........


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 7, 2002)

lol rbtree - "when in rome...."

anyway - how did you go dennis? - i know you probably had a real busy day - i just wanted to see if you got a chance to do some runs on the 3 sisters -  by the way i could swear that i sent you that 385 in the middle - theyll never know the difference.... 

PS. im allowed in the house again


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (Feb 7, 2002)

A late reply OTTO, but I understand your pain. Recently, I ordered a "walkerized" 357xp from Walkers. Asked them to call me at work when they were ready to ship. Got home the other evening and the gator, excuse me, my wife, said: somebody called here today and wanted your credit card number for a......chain saw. Ouch... Took me a couple of days to get back in our bed. Luckily, I had ordered her a valentine present that came on the next day. I let her open it early and everything was allright. I had to talk my ass off about she enjoys a good fire as much as I do and I'll pay for this saw real quick just in firewood. Anyway, ????, it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2002)

Otto, yes I did some cutting today with the girls  very nice your saw is packaged up and should go out tomorrow afternoon with ups....I will send you a tracking number asap...glad to hear you are back in the house again

-a man is as young as the woman he feels..


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 7, 2002)

the same 385 i sent you right? just making sure. 

thanks a million Dennis - i cant wait to try it out and whoop some arkie a$$

ps this is what i usually use (remember Dennis?)- dont tell fish - lol


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2002)

Russ, I got your parcel today no saw yet though....the shirt is great! The parcel looked like it had been to Hell and back though, so the driver wanted me to open it and check it out....should have seen the look on her face when I opened it....lmao...I cant wait to get your saw, and start on it...I ran one of my 385's yesterday...what a beauty!!


----------



## jokers (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey Dennis, that`s great. The delivery girl liked my choice of packing material, no doubt. I was a little nervous about it getting there intact. I will send you more "packing", both for the 357XP that is headed your way, as well as the return shipping on my repaired saws. Glad you like the shirt, if you ever get out this way you`ll have to let me take you there, unless of course you don`t like blues, ice cold brews, and barbecue and the girls that go with it. LOL I`m pretty psyched about seeing the 385 when you`re done but I am currently large wood fiber challenged so i don`t mean to add any  urgency Russ


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Russ, we just gotta race now! You with your square chain and me with my round ground chisel, but no cheating such as trying to pry a chain out of Walt, Ken or Uncle Art cause I got these guys signature chain and can tell the difference by looking.
Dennis, read my lips! Dont send that saw to Russ! I repeat, dont send that saw to Russ! His wife may just grab it anyway as a divisable asset, so it's safer here.
Rather sent it to me and he will be forced to come and race so he can pick his saw up here as he isnt very far, plus he will save big time on shipping.
John


----------



## jokers (Feb 9, 2002)

Aye John, that`s noble of you, very noble indeed, looking out for my best interests like that. Thing is, my neighbor/cousin/brother in law and fellow countryman Otto has filled me in on the treachery that you and that other crazy canayjen, Dennis, have exacted on him. From what I understand, my brother, Otto paid good honest to God American greenbacks to suffer no less than buggery at the hands of you two, switching your stock 346 jug for his Greffardized 372 jug, thinking that he would not notice. Well he did, and now WE THE AMERICAN PEOPLE are pissed, and besides, how would I know that you didn`t pull some such bait and switch with my saw, possibly using a Super XL jug or something? Anyway, I have already been making plans to come visit you and race, and as a patriotic American who voted for Gee Dubya, in my case three times in three different states, I want to kick your foreigner a**. To that end, I have been working in cohoots with my fellow Americans, Ken and Walt, and have developed a racing chain that scares Uncle Art, to put it gently. I think in the interest of avoiding an international incident, remember I know people who work at the Pentagon, the saw should be shipped directly to me, labelled as "lingerie and condoms", that way my wife will be sure not to touch it Russ ps: can you still be my chainsaw psychiatrist?


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2002)

Hey Otto,
What saw is that? The picture is too small to make out.
It has an Electrolux shape to it. Did you try to rub the 
Orange off to see if it really was green underneath?
Can we change your name to Poulotto? Tundralux?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2002)

LOL...I like tundralux the best....suits ya Otto

-the worst thing about some men is that when they are not drunk they are sober.


----------



## Walt Galer (Feb 9, 2002)

Howdy Jokers,

You remind of once I was involved when a customer friend of mine wanted a truck load of sawchain to appear on the bridge of the Dardanelles, at a certain time, with the manifest to say "Caviar".

Ok, we did so, and at the appointed time, a guy comes out of the woodwork, piles into the truck, and away it went into Turkey. The next day a suitcase full of US Dollars appeared on the doorstep of our office! Such a deal.

My salesman thought this was very good buisness, and since I was visiting anyway, he sets up this meeting in Istanbul. We go to this bistro on the street, and here comes our customer. "What do you want"? (Very gruff in Turkish style). "Well, we thought since you bought all that chain, you might want grinders to sharpen it".

"What do I want grinders for? If it gets dull, I sell 'em a new chain!"

Ok, at least I got to see Santa Sophia.

Regards,
Walt Galer


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 10, 2002)

hi fellas and sorry for the delay as my extracurricular activities have taken my time. ie. im cutting with a 136.

thats a poulan realtree model available at walmart for ya - youre right! i would never try to rub off the beautiful orange color that signifies the fastest cutting saw in the universe. the poulan does have a beautiful electrolux shape to it doesnt it?. this shows they are learning from their BIG DADDY chainsaw division. Hey, maybe we will see a poulan outcut a stihl by early this coming year due to poulan divisions quick learning curve.

PS i could live with tundraDElux due to the superior equipment


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2002)

I thought Jonsereds were faster.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 10, 2002)

they are all equally fast ie. faster than stihl lol

except for the poulan - but im sure its gaining too - lol


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2002)

Russ....I am shocked that you would think we would do a thing like that....us Canadians? I still have not seen either of your saws...do you have tracking numbers for them?

I just recieved a pretty little 346 in the mail today  cant wait to look inside....but I have another 385 ahead of it...

Otto, your saw is on the way...

-Another month ends. All targets met. All systems working. All Customers satisfied. All staff eagerly enthusiastic. All pigs fed and ready to fly.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 11, 2002)

I dont think Otto will be able to reply to you, rumor is he is laying on the floor in the fetal position in his computer room with a bad case of saw withdrawal. He probably burned up his 136 with the nitrous he was using to get it to cut like the 372


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 11, 2002)

lol huskyman - you're not far off thanks a million dennis i cant wait! i used the 136 yesterday and i think i will keep that saw in the truckbox. then again, i will probably keep the 372GFXP in there too for company


----------



## Dennis (Feb 13, 2002)

Otto, tracking number is W6686387202 UPS.... You can now crawl to the front door and wait for the driver to show up...the wife can probably put some food and water there as well as a blanket Talk to you soon!

-According to my calculations, the problem does not exist.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 13, 2002)

youre a champ Dennis... 

PS. I ve been at the door with my laptop all this time - the wife only puts out dogfood so im really anxious to get away from here - lol ill probably be barking with the dogs when the brown truck shows up...

PS. the saw will be cutting within 5-10min from me getting my hands on it - i have assembled a test course in my backyard.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 13, 2002)

Send a request to UPS, maybe they will let Dale Jarrett drive the Big Brown Truck and get it there faster


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 13, 2002)

bark, bark - too late - bark bark...


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (Feb 13, 2002)

Dale Jarrett, my favorite driver. He's made it clear he wasn't going to drive the brown truck. Who lives closest to him? It may be me? Maybe if we stacked a couple a cord of wood in his yard he would reconsider, at least for chainsaw customers?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 14, 2002)

Hi There, I got a Greffardized saw, a 2171, a thing of beauty, I dont make claims till I have sunk it into at least 25 big stems or 10,000 ft. of hardwood. Just as every dog has its day, I bet this saw is a winner and I will prove it so on some to die for Black Cherry coming up soon. Regardless, it will be sporting a Martinized chain while chowing down on an 8x8 Poplar.
Thanks Dennis,
One satisfied customer,
John


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2002)

John, Uncle Arts chain will do any saw justice  Make sure you get some good pics of the Black Cherry...should go very nice with the black and red of that pretty little Jonsered...

Time for me to get back to work on my 2171...the Revival is coming up soon!! I think I will sneak this cylinder onto my grandfathers saw tonight when it is done, and see how it performs there...and then I will put the old one back on when he takes it out for firewood and then when it doesnt cut the same I can tell him he needs John L. out here to teach him how to file...hehe
Maybe we could have a booth at the revival for you Gyro.."Filing Lessons $5" You could subsidize your trip...lol...

-I was thinking that women should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2002)

*272 pipe*

Ken, I got the manifold and header finished today for the 272, ordered the flex..should be here tomorrow....as soon as I get the computer back that I blew up the other night, I will post some pics...

word to the wise....never try to "tune" an 800mghzt Intel..they dont like it.


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 14, 2002)

lol - a greffardized computer - this i gotta see!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2002)

Otto, no, you dont want to see my computer...lol...I was sitting there, not even using the machine, having a beverage with one of my contractors, when there was a loud electrical type *snap* and a big flash of red behind the fan, then smoke and a burning wire smell.....wasnt my fault...really...


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 14, 2002)

lol - sure, sure, you were not powertuning the computer - riiigghhhtt! yet you powertune weedeaters and lawnmowers on your sparetime..you advanced the timing too much....


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 14, 2002)

and sorry - forgot, were already in seattle....im going to start mixing my fresh tundragas this weekend


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 14, 2002)

well done dennis - hope you dont powertune her computer as well...lol


----------



## Dennis (Feb 15, 2002)

Otto, I dont think I will comment on that


----------



## Dennis (Feb 18, 2002)

Russ...finally got your 385 today...dont recommend the postal service for shipping...bottom was out of the box....the bar was hanging out the side...but nothing was damaged or lost...(I think) Everything seems to be there....(owners manual/tool kit/warranty card/bar/chain) Like I said..not a mark on the saw... Email me the shipping address...it should go out before Friday....


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 19, 2002)

lol - im glad everything was still there - im still waiting for ups for mine...they're telling me the 26th!!!! f___ng slow stuff UPS.

they should be called OOPS!!! lol! never liked them but could never afford FedEx.... 

PS. Dennis - i know its not your fault at all - the delivery services between Canada and US just suck - all of them.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 20, 2002)

Otto, yeah I am not sure about the shipping thing anymore..lol..when Ken sends me a parcel it only takes a couple days...when I send stuff to the US it takes about a week it seems..going through the Post office...but from what I understand UPS has a better insurance policy..ie: quick full payments, no hassles....but takes longer to get there...

Hopefully my computer will be fixed today, and I will be able to send you some pics of your baby Russ  and some pics of the recently piped 272


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 20, 2002)

howdy Dennis - got a greffardized 372xp today i cant tell the difference between the 372 cylinder and the 346xp thats in there (just kidding) - lol 

Like the work you have done - a lot - i only cut three slices from a 20" hickory log as thats all i had in the backyard to really try out. Cuts very nicely - i notice a very nice positive difference, and just guessing probably between 25-35%. Impossible to tell with much accuracy yet though, as i didn't try it with a new chain and the log i was cutting was only 20" long and i had it on top of another log so this is still all kind of academical since im sure i can keep the saw on the powerband much better when i am not worrying about keeping the friggin log from sucking up into the sprocket - lol. I will try some new chain when I will be doing proper cutting this weekend and will post some pics hopefully before that. hopefully i can email you a video of some cuts this weekend.

Anyway, extremely pleased with your work, looks nice, and sounds good!!! Anyway, gotta go since tonight is a hockey night - we play Canada tonight at 9 central time....lol

PS. thanks a lot for the bonus goodies!!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 20, 2002)

Otto...hey right on!! you got it early..that is great...the neighbors must like you alot now with the noise....call me at 2am your time? lol..then start it in the basement again?

Fins and Canada tonight....hmmm...this should be interesting..what are we betting Otto?????


----------



## Dennis (Feb 21, 2002)

*singing* "WE WILL...WE WILL...ROCK YOU!!!!" Otto...hmm..maybe I shouldnt bring up the hockey game huh? hehe...


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 21, 2002)

hmmm...the saw kicks ass - you got lucky - lol, thats all i got to say about that game...:angel:


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 21, 2002)

dennis im sorry i called you at 3am.. i was very excited...lol....im sure youll call me too once you guys win the gold.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 22, 2002)

Otto...was that the CDN womens team that got god? in what sport? I should have called ....lol


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 25, 2002)

*272 hotsaw*

hello dennis,
ok, i know you've got that 272 back together and have the pipe on it by now. tell us how it runs and send us a photo of yourself in action. well, at least a photo of the 272 hotsaw, 
ken


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2002)

Ken, the 272 is all ready to be fired up, just have to weld two tabs to hold the springs....I got a little side tracked this weekend with cutting meat, and friends showing up with 3 litres of Jack Daniels...had to spent Sunday healing But we will be up and running today, and pics to follow shortly...just waiting for my computer to get back from the doctor(cant post pics from my camera on this one)
I have some pics of Russ' saw and other things to post


----------



## tundraotto (Feb 25, 2002)

howdy dennis! long time no talk - i still havent had a good chance to run the machine as i had a similar problem this weekend with the hockey games and everything. will attempt to get a chance to cut very soon. have filed a couple of chains to razors so i can really get a better feel. Congratulations on your new title!!!

 

(goodies on the way to you in the mail)


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2002)

*Expansion Chamberbut WOWW*

To all of you who have never run a saw with an expansion chamber...let me tell you...you are missing out!!! I just fired up the 272 and went out to the log deck....in a 20" frozen spruce...I would have to say it is twice as fast as the modified 385...I dont have exact times as I was by myself...and the chamber does need to be fine tuned....WOW!! I was using the same chain as I used on testing Ottos saw and Russ' saw Oregon 73LP out of the box...same 26"bar...I cant wait till its at peak performance...

My adrenaline is still pumping!! Pictures to follow hopefully tonight!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 26, 2002)

Dennis two things:
A: Congrats on having the longest running thread that has changed directions the most times in Arboristsite history

B: How much would it cost to get a pipe like that on, say, a Jonsered 670?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 26, 2002)

The expansion chamber principle for those that missed it the first time


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 26, 2002)

The expansion chamber principle for those that missed it the first time
http://www.maximumsled.com/mountain/garage/2strokeprinciples/2stroke_principles.htm


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2002)

Huskyman...yes there certainly have been an array of topics...lol..

As far as the pipe pricing goes, I dont know that I could honestly give a price....the pipe itself is worth about 100usd by the time it is the right length...then you have to build the manifold and header....I would say I have probably ten hours in that alone, but it is also my first one...I know I still have several hours of work left on fine tuning the pipe...then a few hours modifying a carb, as I am only using a stock Tillotsen....Ken would probably be able to give you a more accurate price, as he has built many of them..


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2002)

*Jokers 385*

Russ, finally got the computer back...here are some pics


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2002)

OK..checking it in the wood...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2002)

*272 header*

Huskyman..here is the272 header and manifold...


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 27, 2002)

*dennis g*

hello dennis ,
finally got a picture of you cutting a log. that second picture looks like you are very busy modifing a motor. you've got your degree wheel on the saw, your venier calipers ready and all the parts, looks like the northern division of hotsaws are us. keep up the good work. 
ken


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 27, 2002)

*kdhotsaw*

hello dennis, 
heres a photo of yours truly making a cut with jonathan hobbs (homedelight man) homelite 2100. this was a 5.1 second cut but we later changed from a single hr-191 tillotson to daul 360 tillotson and it was faster
ken


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 27, 2002)

*daul 360's*

dennis ,
heres a photo of the 2100 homelite with the daul 360's tillotsons. its a fast homelite hotsaw


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 27, 2002)

*kdhotsaw*

oops, looks like the first photo didnt make it. we'll try once more


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 27, 2002)

Thats you, Ken? I saw that pic in the saw collectors forum, but thought it was Jonathan. That saw with the dual carbs is sweet


----------



## kdhotsaw (Feb 27, 2002)

*2100homelite*

hello huskyman, 
thats jonathans 2100 right after we put it together. really fast saw. but thats me testing it. we made a adapter and fitted a gem v-12 reed assembly and 2 360 tillotsons on it and modified a pipe for it. he's going to win some races with it this summer. jonathan called me today, he's sending me a new 385 husky and a 2101 husky to build. now thats the best saw husky ever built. anyway jonathon is about 25 and has a lot more hair.
ken


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2002)

Ken...look on the bright side..you still have more hair than John L.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi Dennis, yes, Ken has more hair than I but I am getting it to grow back. When I am out cruising for bushes on the back roads and come across a field of cows, I simply jump out of the truck, smear my bald head with honey or mollases and stick my head thru the fence.
The cows eventually saunter over due to curiosity and lick off the honey. There seems to be a particular hormone within their saliva which is causing my hair to grow back in complete profussion.
Those cows dont call me sweety for nothing.
Curly


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Curly
Can you send us some before and after pictures of your head.I have the same problem.Why do we have to pay full price for a hair cut?
Later
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2002)

Otto, I know you are reading this.. I got a letter from your wife today...was that a map to your place she sent??? Hope you are enjoying!!

Doug...I loved the pics from Japan...when are we going again?? Your saw is just about completed...just doing paperwork today and yesterday so I havent had time to run it yet....


----------



## Dennis (Mar 8, 2002)

Dozer...when the repribate finally shows his face in the neighborhood we will get some pics of him with the sheep..I mean cows..(some guys have no dignity)...and will make sure to pass a local ordinance to get bald guys a 50% discount on hair cuts for the Revival.

New magazine..."The Shining...formerly 'Bald World'"


----------



## Dennis (Mar 18, 2002)

Alright, gotta get this thread back to the top...so, just to show you all that we weren't all that crazy, my dad played us some tunes after the big turkey dinner...he started out on the fiddle then went to the banjo...reminded me of a scene from "Deliverance" ....


----------



## Dennis (Mar 25, 2002)

Roger, your 3120 should go on the bench this week. I am just finishing up Russ' (Jokers) 357 today...speaking of Russ...has anyone seen or heard from him?
I will put the 3120 up on the table with the 111 Jonsered I am building for Rotax...maybe some of the red color will rub off on the orange lol  Then I can get started on my Super 930's that I have been taling about for months...I did get some pipes for them though....

Ken, I picked up a little pipe last week...looks like it would be perfect on a 2149...what do you think?


----------



## kdhotsaw (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello dennis,
You'll have to send me a photo of that pipe so i can look at it.
I know what you mean about the saws, currently have doug babcock's 3120 in progress, jokers 372 going, larry steiner's new 090 and jonathan hobbs 385 apart. dont know if i'll ever catch up
ken kdhotsaw


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Ken, you must be really busy, you forgot to mention my piped 346! Looks like I have saws strewn from here to Hells Half Acre.
I almost got my hands on an 076 from a cowboy with a ropers hat. Dennis built me a 346 and I showed it off on Saturday to a captive audience. I hope yours will cut as fast.
Let me know when the saws ready and I will send the funds, however there is no hurry.
Dennis has me pumping out 090's like Mcdonalds pumps out fries, however, he has given me a working area no bigger than a postage stamp, and to be quite honest I am ready to snap, but I love drop startin these pussycats after I put in the carb kit.
We got your clutch set aside for you if dont mind trading it straight across for a thin ring piston 2100.
What I am trying to say is, "Have you got ere Dunn yet?"
You could do a one hour Martinizing on it if your swamped.
I dont recall if I mentioned it or not, but Robert rocked out Walt Galers chain he built for me so I round filed it and it cut super fast, so it would seem Walts work complimented mine, but I didnt hurt no Uncle Art Chain. The only thing that blew the audience away more than Robert's Rotax was Art's chain on Dennis' 346GXP. Dont ask me about times, I would rather send you the digital clip, or just wind it up over the phone when I call you again as I usually do, maybe from the Yukon this time(collect).
So anyway, dont sell my piped 346 for casino chips if you dont hear from me, as Dennis has all the money right now for all the saws I have sold. He's a real creep in case you didnt know, and I may be forced to log some timber or sell all my saws I ever plan on making it back to Ontario ever again.

John


----------



## rbtree (Mar 26, 2002)

Dennis,

I'd actually prefer some of no panites' red rouge, if you please.

Customs gave me til April 30 to get the saw out of Canada, the scoundrels. Just be sure to enclose that slip from them, otherwise they won't ever let me back in to your "country".

What do you think of the 920 gas thread damage? Also, its been years since I tried to fix it. I think I put a cyl kit in it, then put a carb kit in backwards or something, and it wouldn't run right. Hope the jug is intact!!

I used the other 3120 today, it seemed a bit smoother than mine, mine sits a lot, amy need carb work. hope the saw is in good shape for massaging. 

Got my 335 from Walker's ,WOW. Same bar/chain, old saw, a strong runner, but lousy starting\idling, did a 30 second cut. New one came in at 19!!!!! Mighty sweet. Next we'll run er up against some stock 020T's, got to humble these Stihl maniacs.

May get a Solo 651 on ebay, I'll send it right up, or maybe drive it to ya when the 3120's ready. Bet it will run that toy 2149 into the dirt!! unless you toss dirt in the jug out of jealousy!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2002)

Rog...leave my girl outta this...lol..and what do you mean about customs? We dont have to tell them anything...you will have to come up for a spring ski...and take your saw home...bringing the 651...

I dont think that thread damage is of much issue..I will change the head and piston anyway...and a small fuel leak wont matter when it only cuts for a few seconds..and I do mean a few.. Carbs will be changed..so your backwards kit wont matter either...lol..

I am glad you like your Walkerized 335...they do good work...I am hoping to visit John on the weekend coming...going to be in Naniamo for 4 days...going to Cathedral Grove..will post some pictures of the monsters there...then going skating with the daughter...looking forward to being outskated by a 5 yo...lol..no pictures....

I will post some pics of your 3120 as the progress goes...

Here is the little skating queen herself with my puppy...


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2002)

Ok, I hate it when he uses my computer...that was my post darn it...lol...how can I become an Arborist Mvp if I am posting under him??


----------



## rbtree (Mar 26, 2002)

how can you be an arberist, period, when ya keep yer toesies on the ground, ya bum. 

Heard you were skeered of hites, anyhoos.

Wow, what a charmer, and the girl looks sweet too!!

Didnt I tell you I got totally hassled at the border? F***ing dudes charged me $52 cdn on my "gift" to you. Held me up for a whole hour, boy was i fuming, probably part of the reason the guy got after me, you dont mess with those guys, and i did, a bit.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2002)

Scared of heights? me? hah!!! Show me the largest invert you can find little man...

You never said anything about hassles at the border....sweet..I didnt even have to call my buddies there...lol...

by the way I was climbing trees all weekend...building tree stands..lol.not felling them...

And yeah..she is a sweetheart..like her mom..( I hope she reads this)

Unfortunately I have to give the dog away..he has taken to running after spending too many weekends at the farm...so I will get pick of the litter of his pups and train him from young...but this way he is happy running at the farm, and I am happy my new puppy stays home..(and so are the neighbors)... I will get to see him lots regardless.....


-show me a man who sets his sights high..and I will show you a deer with one antler.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 8, 2002)

*grr...virus problem again*

Ok..I just get sent about ten messages saying I have this virus problem again...but my comp is checked out..I run an updated antivirus..and have protection on my server as well....I didnt email any of you guys..so if you get that message..it wasnt me...


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2002)

Maybe it is the Junta E-bola Llama virus, it is going
around Canada and Montana


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2002)

Fish..yeah I have been under the weather for a bit with that silly Llama virus thing...

Actually I have been busy with the 111 Jonsereds..spent the afternoon cuddling it while it broke in..sounds sweet....and playing with RB's 3120.....as well as I have a few locals with 385s that need some massaging...so I measured them out...built a header for the 111 so I can run pipe and stock appearing with it...will have some good pics of it cutting tomorrow...

I finally answered that crazed woodsjunkie kinda guy...lol..and will have some pics to post of his pretty new [email protected] red and black are good together...hehehe

-income tax returns are the most imaginative fiction being written today.


----------



## John in MA (Apr 11, 2002)

I'd like to see pics of that 111 race saw. I should be getting one of those monsters tomorrow if the USPS decides not to lose it.


----------



## WRW (Apr 11, 2002)

When this thread reaches 1,000 replies...I say we subdivide it into categories.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2002)

Eric...nope..you havent given me the shipping address yet...I will need that in the next week or so though...so if you want to try the email thing again...lol...

John....I will post some pics of the 111 today if possible...should have it out cutting in a couple hours...still working on the header and pipe...


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2002)

John...here is a pic of the 111 Jonsereds....I made a few cuts with it tonight...not quite as fast as I hoped...but the stock muffler is very restrictive...feels like ther is alot of power trying to burst out...I will cut some more once I rebuild the (sitting for 15 years) carb...and put on a chain that isnt old rocked out round top....lol..you can tell the user was left handed....

Then I will make some more cuts with the pipe once the header is finished...looking forward to that..

I ordered a brand new double ended 50" Cannon bar today for the 930s..that should be here in the morning with my parts saws...(the 2100s) ....

also bit the bullet and ordered a 24" racing chain from our friend Art....first race is May 9.....then June 2...then June 28...then July 13 here in clearwater....


----------



## John in MA (Apr 11, 2002)

That's a pretty looking saw! Good luck with rest of the work.

What's the difference between the 111 and the 111s? The upper half of my 111s looks pretty diferent.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 13, 2002)

John...hmm I dont really know what the difference is between the two..didnt know there was one...lol....I had to hide it from Lambert today as he finally escaped the Yukon...he wanted to sell it on Ebay...will have more stories later...

-Easy street is a blind alley


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 15, 2002)

Dennis,
get to work!!!


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 15, 2002)

*new member*

Thought i would show you all the newest member to my family

<http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/acehot/v...c/acehot/lst?&.dir=/My+Photos&.src=ph&.view=t>


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 15, 2002)

woops


----------



## Dennis (Apr 15, 2002)

Work? what is that? ....or should I say...do I ever leave work?? That is a good looking addition....wish I had one....


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 17, 2002)

*Got Started yet ??*

Just checking to see if my red/black saw has begun life yet.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 17, 2002)

Eric...your saw and Rogers are at the doctors getting a few adjustments done to the cylinders as we speak...I need to get myself a lathe, so I dont have to wait on work to be done for me...soon.. very soon... I should have some pictures possibly tomorrow...


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 17, 2002)

What did you think of my muffler mods. on my new camp saw ?


----------



## dbabcock (Apr 17, 2002)

Obi Wan, what kind of specs and tooling do you need on that lathe?


----------



## Dennis (Apr 17, 2002)

Doug..just need something to cut some steel...you know..the old hack and chop stuff...lol..you just work on my dental drill and leave the lathe to me...


----------



## Dennis (Apr 19, 2002)

Roger..I got your cylinder back from the doctor today...now I just have to finish up my work...with the carb and ignition....some hand polishing here and there...

Eric...your pretty little red and black machine is making a name for itself already here..I have some people waiting on the results of it...the cylinder will be back in my hands from the machine shop tonight...maybe polish some ports over dinner....

I got my lawn and garden order in today...brushcutters with pipes...i cant wait!! lol...how about a "tuned" leafblower?? anyone want one???

My jonsered sales rep was here today..(my old job)...and I tried out a stock 2159 he had with him....not bad at all...

I also got the word on the new Jonsered 2186  I am looking forward to the 385 is red and black...I will have some good pricing on it when it becomes available...(August they say)

Back to the grind...


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 19, 2002)

Dennis 
Your still killing me ............................ LOL 
r u ready to go to work ?????


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2002)

So...Roger calls me up last night and tells me he going to be here Sunday to crash on my couch....I think I will charge him extra...just for rent...as he wont read this till he gets home...lol..he is out skiing at Whistler while I am working...whats with that??? this should be good for a few pictures...


----------



## Dennis (Apr 20, 2002)

here is the new saw I am working on as well...


----------



## Dennis (Apr 22, 2002)

Eric...yep we are getting closer....I will be keeping you in suspense until it is done..


So I get home last night from watching the hockey game...darn Redwings anyway....and I find some guy passed out on my couch...turns out its Roger...(rbtree) lol...so we had a couple of cocktails and told some lies...was good fun..then this morning we were outside about 8am with the 3120 fired up...neighbors must love me...lol...cant wait for July...


----------



## Dennis (May 1, 2002)

Wow...the first of May already!! Go Montreal!!!!

Anyway..made some really nice cuts with Erics (woodsjunkie) 2165 and its on its way...the best cut was under 6 seconds in 13" of dry spruce...24" bar.. 
Hopefully I will be cutting today with Harleys 385...I cant post pics right no from my camera as that machine is giving me problems...
Dan your 3120 is working out quite nicely..should be cutting wood by the end of the week if all goes well...
Roger...your little girl is looking pretty as well...cutting about the same time as Dans saw...

I am still looking for a lathe to speed up my process, I did find one of my neighbors who was willing to do the work for me so that will help...no longer waiting for a machinist will be nice...

Its another beautiful day here in the Canadian Frontier...hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 1, 2002)

Hey Clearwater Clem, tell Lou to put some of the moonshine into the double ender, it should make it get up and talk.
Glad to hear you landed that 46lb. King Salmon.
On the way home home I stoped at the Log Inn Pub. A biker there asked me what I did for a living and I said I was a taxidermist. He didnt know what that was so I said I mounted animals. So he bellows out to the rest of the crowd, " Hey, he's ok, he's one of us!"
John


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 1, 2002)

Dennis, 
Sounds great ... can't wait to get my hands on it..
How long do you think it will take to get hear ?
Eric


----------



## Dennis (May 3, 2002)

Roger...talked to Robert last night....and no problem with taking your saw with him back to Enumclaw...

Dan...another step closer today  Pics soon...

My new machinist is just the best...lol..I dropped off one of my 930 cylinders today with piston...at 11:30am..he said he would have it done over the next couple days....which was no problem as i have other saws I am working on......so...1:30 pm he shows up...job done...and done perfect as I expected from a 70 year old English watch maker and machinist...

So...needless to say I spent tonight adapting an HT Tillotsen carb to the 930 and building throttle linkage...wish I could show pics of the difference in size on those carbs...I think Mike or Ken did at one point...

Anyway...off to bed...gotta get up early and build more lawnmowers..I mean rototillers...I mean saws......man I hate spring...lol....


----------



## rbtree (May 3, 2002)

So, if my lil green machine is cutting with Dan's 3120, you musta thrown a supercharger on it and nitrous in it, and a pipe to boot!


Ohboyohboyohboyohboy!

Thanks, i'll email Robert for time and directions.


----------



## Dennis (May 8, 2002)

Rog..I was out cutting with the little green machine today...and yep..very impressed....

Harley...the 385 got the final makeover today and will ship thurs...had to go back inside for more power!!

I spent the rest of the day with my 394 and 272 that I will be taking to Washington....as well as some work on the 111...man, that thing is taking all my time...but it should be sweet...also worked on the Super 930 cyl again today....just about ready for the pipe...hopefully tomorrow..see how that darn lawnmowers go...lol....


----------



## kdhotsaw (May 8, 2002)

*Tillotson HT-1 Carbs*

Hello dennis, 
Heres a photo of a stock tillotson ht-1 along side of a modified ht1 carb so the boys will know what your putting on your 930 jonnyred.


----------



## kdhotsaw (May 8, 2002)

*HT-1 Carbs*

Oops, here is the photo,


----------



## Harley (May 8, 2002)

Great!

I've been looking around to see were I'm gonna take my first cut with it. Haven't found a worthy place yet, but I've got some more time yet. I'll be counting the days.

Thanks Dennis.


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 12, 2002)

Look'e hear what the UPS man brought me Friday..
Finally got my Greffardized 2165. Made a few cuts with a 20'' bar seem's to cut ok.


----------



## Rotax Robert (May 12, 2002)

woodsjunky, you will have woods junk if you don't get that Stihl bar off of that saw....Maybe just take a look or two to see if your chain oil hole in the bar matches the oiler on your saw....You better hope Dennis don't see that pic. And if you don't mind my asking....the saw only cuts ok ???


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2002)

hmmm....stihl bar on a pretty little red girl...hmm...


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 13, 2002)

I wondered how long it would be before someone picked on my bar.
As for the Stihl bar, I had to do something to get this Greffardized ***** cat saw to cut.. LOL
Robert yes the oil hole lines up perfect I used an adaptor that I got from Walkers to use on my 394. I think it will work on any Jonsey or husky with the big bar mount.
Dennis if we have a deal let me know .


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2002)

eric...glad to see you were just funning...lol..once again..you had me going...deal is on..if you can wait the time...2 weeks for shipping date..I do have others in line...and saws to build...but I will be moving the built saws out quicker now I do believe...things have quietened down...a bit...


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 13, 2002)

Dennis,
I can wait as long as you need me too, Now that i know its worth the wait LOL
Dennis is the man 

I think the stihl bar looks fine on the red and black


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 14, 2002)

*Dennis you the MAN*

Ok I have had the chance to put a little time on this 2165 that Dennis the "wild man" built for me. All I can say is that this saw is nothing but "impressive" Its like their is no end to the power band it's "all power" !!! I ran it beside a slightly modified 365 and made almost two cuts to one. I would venture to say that it will ???? near cut with my stock 394 and it's a lot lighter..If anyone out their is looking for a real saw I "highly" recommend Dennis.. 
Spend about the same for power with less weight, saw lives longer, Makes scents to me 
I just ordered another one from him .... Getting rid of the heavy weights, Maybe my back will live longer .
Thanks again Dennis
Eric
I stihl like the bar .......


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 17, 2002)

*Greffardized Polaris ?*

Dennis,
Have you ever worked your magic on a large two stoke engine? Say like a 800cc Polaris ? Want too ???
This thing already hauls ass can't imagine it with some Greffardizing. Wish it would snow..


----------



## Dennis (May 17, 2002)

Eric...lmao...you are wacked! But funny enough...I am gong to be working with my machinist this winter on some sleds...Is yours a twin or Triple..if its a triple 800 leave it alone...a twin...go to aftermarket heads from a company called SLP Starting Line Products...stay with a single pipe...for longetivity...

Now...back to chainsaws...lol...


----------



## dbabcock (May 17, 2002)

*Greffard's Sled Shop*

What a great idea! Dennis, can I send you my Ski Doo MXZx 800 and Arctic Cat ZR 900 twins for a little work? I'll stay with single pipes on them to keep the good bottom end and midrange torque. The Ski Doo makes about 135HP at 7850 RPM and the AC makes 150 at 7500. I also have a MachZ 800 triple with triple pipes that might make a nice saw motor if you could get it to run in reverse which shouldn't be a problem because it's a case reed design. Just flip the timing.


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 17, 2002)

The xcr 800 is an 02 so its a Triple (what a ride )
So i suppose i will leave it alone, well untill it snows.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2002)

Eric, glad you are enjoying your 2165...I have a friend here in town that does sled mods...he runs an 800 twin in his self built frame..sweet ride...

Well, here it is sunday morning, and I am on my way back out to the store to finish up Dans 3120, get some more done on Steves Craftsman...Mikes 335 California special looks pretty interesting..and of course Eric, your 2149....

Rotax Rob called me last night, and he is on his way up here this morning..bringing the Rotax...for a week of saw building...doing some work on his double ender and the 111 Jonsered he will be racing at the end of June...

And of course he is bringing his clubs...will have some pics from the coveted Wells Gray Golf Resort...


----------



## mryb (May 19, 2002)

Woodsjunkie...
He who dies with the most firewood blocked wins....Rotax Rick

Creep on blockin'...


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2002)

*makin snow with the Rotax*

Rotax Robert here, I just decided that maybe the weather got a little better up here in Canada. I just drove up here a week ago to do a bit of saw testing with my Rotax..Anyway he gives me a room for free the first night, and when I wake-up both him and my Rotax are gone ..As soon as Dennis gets back from where ever he is, maybe I can get my saw back...I found this pic somewhere on the internet, so I am off to find him. Now you all know that my saw is ???? near more valuable than my wife (and I do mean ???? near) So I am headed up north a few miles cuz it looks like it is snowing wherever he is, and I am ???? sure Lambert is with him somewhere..


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 24, 2002)

Dennis,
How backed up are ya ??? Going to need a 385 and passably a 2083.......
You going to be around Saturday???? I'll give a ring.....................


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2002)

Eric call me....gonna have time next week...finally getting rid of Robert... and got alot done ..little ignition work left now on the 3120..cause it just aint right..but i think Dan will be happy..335 is an interesting unit...will have pics to follow...and the Craftsman..well...again..I hate to say that solo is a good little saw..But we need to talk about the 2083..so call me..


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 25, 2002)

Dennis,
Where are you it's 10.00 am my time (7am your time I think) .. I let the phone ring 20 times .. Wake up.. I'll try you later,(after noon sometime)have some things to do .


----------



## Dennis (May 25, 2002)

Rotax Robert here...Just getting ready to Leave Clearwater for Home. I had a great time and learned a bunch from Dennis, lou and Scott...I have been here long enough because even the Eskimo wimmen are starting to look good. I am going home with 3 great running saws and a Broken Rotax but will have her fixed up for my next show in 2 weeks.
For those of you comming to the Clearwater Log Show in July, you are in for a treat...The people are great up here even if they are Canadian. Also to Carl & Diane, thank you for the great dinner and golf. Looks like Dennis has the Rotax figured out as long as it is daytime, but he sure could use a bit more practice on th late night cuts. Talk to you all later and look forward to the Clearwater Revival.

Earth First, I'll Log the Other Planets Later

Rotax Robert


----------



## Dennis (May 29, 2002)

*It Lives!!!*

Well I finally had some time to look at my old Super 930 again tonight...modified Ht carb from an 088...I built all the mounting brackets and the carb linkage tonight...put the oiler and all other clutch side pieces in...and was ready for test...fired first pull...how sweet...but then needed some adjustments...and got it runnig pretty nice...not perfect but nice...broke it in tonight...will do the final work this weekend i think...have to race in next weekend...(June 8)...that was with a stock muffler...building the header this week...for the pipe...let you know how that goes with pics...b I think we have a sleeper here...she looks old...but, it sounds something fierce...

But if anyone has never seen a backfire on a saw, that takes the clutch off...wow..ran into it tonight for the second time on a 394 ..saw backfired...cut the key...and then the clutch let go...and it jumps off the crank...sits in the dirt spinning for prolly 5 seconds before it catches...found it about 150 feet away in the grass...you dont want to be in front of them....


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (May 29, 2002)

Dennis, is this one of the saws you've had on you roof? Jeez, first pull. You guys know something your not telling the rest of us, I'm convinced.


----------



## Harley (May 29, 2002)

I got a present from the man in brown yesterday.

It won't see wood til at least friday. I can't wait. 

It's loud too!
Thanks Dennis!

BTW, thanks for the suspenders. How did you know I suffer from noassatall?


----------



## Dennis (May 31, 2002)

Mike...in my presence 930's will never see a roof..unless that is what we are cutting...lol...I couldnt believe it either...but fire on first pull...now I am heading to the welders tomorrow night....his wife is beginning to hate me...need to get the carb mounted solid and the pipe built..man i wish I could weld and it didnt look like chicken scratch...save me so much time....

Harley...I am waiting to see what you think...I cut with that saw against a couple others.... I think you will like...a buddy with a stock 066 went home ashamed...granted..that isnt much of a feat...lol...let me know....xtras are all part of it..(suspenders).....llamabert taught me that..thank him...


----------



## woodsjunkie (May 31, 2002)

Dennis,
Don't for get the piston stop when you ship the 2149.
compression release plug for the 2165.
The more I run my 2165 the more I like it .very impressive!!!!!
Hope the 2149 is as impressive................
Don't forget my quote on the 2083- (2077)


----------



## Harley (May 31, 2002)

Dennis,

I can't say what I really want to, but it's a ???? fine machine you made there.

I only made about ten cuts with it, but its real fast.


----------



## Harley (May 31, 2002)

Here's the top.

I don't know what else to say, except thanks.

I can't wait till I can really get into some wood with it.

THANKYOU DENNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 31, 2002)

Eric...just emailed ya...and Harley..glad you are enjoying that is what its all about!!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 5, 2002)

*pipes...*

I was out at the welders getting some new headers made tonight...here are some pics of the 930 getting ready for action...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 5, 2002)

and here is my welder Scotty finishing up the mounts for the pipe...

I have some more pics to follow with the 335 California special and the Craftsman...the 2149 and the 3120..as soon as my other camera is up and running again...

Just to give you a teaser..Doug (dbabcock) and I are dealing with a special feature for you guys...to be unveiled at the Clearwater Revival...sorry Doug...couldnt stop myself...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2002)

*2 down..3 to go*

Well two of the race saws for this weekend are up and going...and running well should have two more ready to go today...a 394 and the stock appearing 2171..of my dads...I put my new race cylinder and piston on his saw...getting him ready for Clearwater...lol...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2002)

forgot the picture...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2002)

*Rollernose bar*

I will try to get a better pic of the new "rollernose bar" on that 272 for ya guys...I have a company that is making them now...and I can order any size and mount you would like....for any and all applications..including Rotax and belly bars...email me if any of you are interested..


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jun 7, 2002)

Dennis,
I don't see the 2149 in that pic...... I take it you didn't get it ready ?
What a sham would have like to seen what happened.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 10, 2002)

well...apparently i should stick to building saws not racing them....my saws took first and second in every class today...except I was the one with the seconds...in each race I was beat by .01 of a second by my own saw...by a local....I am sure it was rigged!!!! ..lol....

A fellow Jonsered dealer wanted to beat up some Stihls...and we did...but he beat me each time...with my 2171 and my piped 272..

It worked out pretty good though...I went home with 300 cash and 3 guys that want piped saws...and several that want their saws modified...

Eric...no, we never got to race the 2149...I would loved to have kicked @ss with that....just no time..but now I am back in building saw mode...for the next 4 weeks anyway....then the Revival...

By the way John"bouy" I have a new grudge match for us!! For every argument we get in...we will settle it in the Burling Pond...you are getting wet my friend.....

 :blob3


----------



## Rotax Robert (Jun 10, 2002)

Hotsaw Bill and I are unvailing our new secret weapon in the world of Hotsaws. We unvailed this beauty at the Deming Log Show. I did not have room in the back of my truck due to the Predator and Rotax, so with a few small mods I just decided to drive it to the show. Powered by a Pierotti Racing gas turbine engine rated at 1500+ horsepower and turning a 22' long 3/4 pitch chain on a 10' foot bar. We use this saw on our larger 8' dia. hotsaw logs that are common here in the great Northwest.

By the way Dennis, how big are the saw logs at Clearwater?


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jun 10, 2002)

Dennis,
That's too bad on the 2149, I guess I'll just have to wait until I get it..... I just need one figure from you to build the pipe. I'll E-mail ya.
Anyone no of any saw races in or near Ohio ??? Got the fever LOL


----------



## Art Martin (Jun 10, 2002)

woodsjunkie,
The only logging show that I know of in Ohio is the Paul Bunyan show held in Nelsonville, Ohio in the first week of October. If interested contact: The Ohio Forest Assoc.Inc. (614) 486 6767 or Hocking college at (614) 753 3591.
Art Martin


----------



## Dennis (Jun 13, 2002)

Eric, you may very well not need a pipe to race..unless there is a class for that small of a saw...what are the classes at that race you are going to Summerset??? They may only have a stock saw race for that size....get a good powerhead(which you will have) and a good chain..and kick some butt


----------



## dbabcock (Jun 13, 2002)

Dennis,
I don't know what yer tryin' to pull here, but rumor has it you'll only be runnin' a 25cc piped "Whacker". Oh the humanity!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 14, 2002)

Doug...and you tell me to be quiet about our "unveileing"...sheesh


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jun 14, 2002)

Dennis,
Your rite I may not need a pipe, But why not LOL 
I have all the equipment to fab them so I gotta try, If I can just get my lengths and dia. all in a row I'll have it made.
Let me know if you think Im on the rite track (I sent you E-mail)
The ate up chain saw racer" wanta be"


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jun 16, 2002)

Ok guys dose it look like i'm close ? This is for a 2149


----------



## sedanman (Jun 16, 2002)

Can someone post this attachment as a jpeg so I can see it please?


----------



## rbtree (Jun 16, 2002)

here ya go:


----------



## sedanman (Jun 16, 2002)

Thank You!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2002)

*New Dremel tool*

Well, as I was working on a very pretty young ladies lawnmower this afternoon, my favorite truck pulled up.."UPS" and they had a package for me.. My new porting tool!!
Doug, the thing is great...I love the foot controlled speed, as well as the ability of it to go anywhere in the cylinder head, including transfers with ease....this is going to make life a whole lot simpler...now I am looking forward to transfer port work, especially on Mikes 335 "California Special"...there is an interesting cylinder to work on...

I will post some pics of the drill hopefully tomorrow!!

EVERYTHING was in great shape Doug...have to try out the other "attachments" this weekend...going camping Friday night...then back to work Sunday morning...and Monday is Canada Day!!

-Gone cutting


----------



## dbabcock (Jun 26, 2002)

That's great, Dennis! See? I finally conributed something positive to this board (or a board member) and it only took me 7 months and 214 posts to do it! 

Now... where's that Ginger...:alien:


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2002)

Doug...you are working in my favor now....I just need to get this young lady to post0...work on that tomorrow


by the way doug..if you couldnt tell....the"attachments" are jussst fine....


----------



## Rotax Robert (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Doug, now when I go up to Clearwater for a Headjob (sheesh that sounds bad) I don't have to stay for a week for Dennis to get the job dunn (shoot that sounds bad also). For christs sake im going to bed with my lovely wife, to many hours of preping saws for the race this weekend.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 27, 2002)

We all know what your sayin' Robert.
John


----------



## Dragoon (Jun 27, 2002)

So, I have to ask of course, does anyone out there Hot-up older Homelite saws? Say...... an XL130? I'm most interested in reliability, and of course "modest"  performance gains. I'd like to do a "real world, gonna use it" restoration, but no show queen stuff. If it was built to run, RUN IT!


----------



## John in MA (Jun 27, 2002)

You could probably port it and add a pipe. It'd be a good saw in the under 4 CID class. Not much other work is to be done since most of the "modern" restrictions are not on saws that old.


----------



## Dragoon (Jun 27, 2002)

I was thinking of smoothing & shot-peening the rod myself for a little extra strength, and maybe looking into a suitable piston/ring swap. Porting has always worked for me in the past. Were you thinking a full-on stinger type pipe, or more along the lines of a muffler mod? I realize this is not the typical starting point for "Geffard/Lambert-izing", but like you said: "More Power!!"

Thanks again John,

Sean


----------



## Dennis (Jun 27, 2002)

*Eric is racing!!*

Eric..your saw hit Louisville this morning...had a bit of a paperwork glitch apparently, but is now released and will be delivered tomorrow.....thankfully...

For you that didnt catch what happened...a parcel was missing for a few days and got behind schedule for Erics race this weekend...but they found it and upgraded status after we screamed and hollered a bit...if it makes it on time..we will continue to use them...


----------



## Dragoon (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Dennis,

John has been advising me on a Homelite XL130. This would be a bush/work saw. I know this isn't a typical saw for Geffardizing, but any ideas? I'm mostly interested in Strength/reliability with performance increases being a very close second. I would like to do a restoration/rebuild, and would like to make improvements as I go. Better to build it once rather than rebuild several times.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jun 28, 2002)

*thanks Dennis*

Dennis, 
Thanks a million, I really appreciate you getting it to me on time...
I'm going to run it stock and unlimited (with pipe)..
Thanks again 
I'll post some pic later gotta go hear it run he he he he


----------



## Sethro (Jun 29, 2002)

Dennis I was wondering if you put higher speed crank bearings in the Stihl's you have built. thanks Seth


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jul 1, 2002)

Howdy all ,
Well i have my Greffardized 2149 Nice Little saw, Didn't fair to well with it at my first attempt of racing Ran it in stock appearing class, I didn't put the pipe on it yet.. Did ok with my 2165 ended up 4th place didn't think that was to bad for a rookie..
I ran the 2149 to saw some firewood after I got back home I don't think their quite enough ass their to pull the 3/8 20'' bar but it did real well with the 16" and ok with 18''.
Dennis .050 not .058 Remember? 
I'm dreaming of a all out race saw.............


<img src=http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Jul/2002715816731219557231.jpg>


----------



## dbabcock (Jul 1, 2002)

Was the problem with the saw motor some other factor? Just curious. I expect that there may be more variables to contend with to find the optimum "sweet spot" than with larger saws, but what do I know. What kind of saws were you racing against in the 3 cube or whatever class?


----------



## dbabcock (Jul 1, 2002)

*Where's Dennis been hiding?*

My pal Mr. Bean hasn't been on here for days and I'm gettin' a little antsy and confused.

*"He who dies with the most toys wins"* 

Now there's a race I wanna be in!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Doug, I havent a clue where Dennis has bean. I think he got wind of me and an 088KD, so he may be in the labratory fixing something up. Its a far cry anyway from his relative silence to the 15 calls I got last week. I guess he felt he pumped me for enough information. lol. Hey Dennis ya little creep, come out and defend yourself!
John


----------



## rbtree (Jul 1, 2002)

woodsjunkie, you coming to the Revival? I'm bringing my second hand, beaten down by gypo 346XP-G, and we can race. It screams with a 16" bar, gonna try a 20 on it in softwood, even a 24 and 28 just for kicks.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey all...sorry, been gone for a few days and been super busy...I should be able to reply to all my emails tonight...

I dont know how much time i am going to have online for the next couple weeks...so if anyone needs to get hold of me....calling might be better..

250-674-3562


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jul 7, 2002)

rbtree,
Nope not going to be able to make it to the Revival, 3000 miles it a bit to far to try to go for a week end and just way to much work to take time off.Wish I could , so I could meet everyone,, Maybe next year...........
Doug,
I sure hope it's not a problem with the saw motor.......
I think it may be that I haven't got it broke in yet and perhaps I was asking a bit to much out of it. Yes I ran it in the 3 cube class.. lot of it is my chain I need a Art chain .....
Thinking of getting a all out race saw ... What model would you guys suggest???


<img src=http://mediaservice.photoisland.com/auction/Jul/2002777126936986509961.jpg>


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jul 7, 2002)

hi


----------



## rbtree (Jul 7, 2002)

Just fedX that pipe to me, I'll beat everybody with it on my 346XP-G.....

...cept Robert, the Rotax Predator man 

But maybe it only works on Red and Black


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jul 7, 2002)

rbtree,
If you are going to the Revival and willing to pay the shipping the pipe is yours .......... like a peace of me their...........
E-mail me


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jul 7, 2002)

one more


----------



## Dennis (Jul 11, 2002)

doesnt look like I will make Booneville boys...and did my travel agent ever laugh when I told him I wnated to gothere....he says...you want to leave the boonies to go to Booneville??? Anyway...he says 1026.00 to go for 3 days...cant see it happening...that is to Toronto...where is the closer airport in New York?? maybe it wont be as ridiculous...


----------



## firedoctor (Jul 11, 2002)

Toronto is definitely wrong. Try flying into Syracuse or Rochester (Syracuse is closer).

-Craig


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jul 11, 2002)

Dennis, if you can manage to find a cheaper price to fly into Rochester, maybe we can work something out. I only live about 30 minutes from the airport. Maybe I could be like.... your private chauffer(sp?) I would like to go to Boonville this year, I have never been able to make it in past years, always seems to be one reason or another. Let me know.

Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2002)

Jeff..I will see what I can do...I cant promise anything...I have a bunch of company...will talk more about it soon


----------



## Dennis (Jul 30, 2002)

Jeff....doesnt look like I am making Booneville...too much going on still....Last weekend we built a wildlife veiw site up in the Wells Gray Park, then a new roof on the store.....this weekend I have another 50 people showing up for a family reunion...my empty bottle collection is growing quick...lol...

I tried to post some pics of the saws I am working on...Steves Craftsman...Mikess 335 Cali special....Rb's 488...but my software isnt working now...man, if its not one thing its another...oh well the pics are on my camera still...even if the saws arent here...

Well..its back to the shop for me...


----------



## jokers (Jul 30, 2002)

Doesn`t seem to matter where you are flying in from, or flying out to, Syracuse is the most expensive airport in New York State. all kinds of politicians are alledgedly looking into why this is, and what can be done about it. LOL. Sure would be great if you made it out here Dennis, I could show you where that cool Dinosaur shirt came from. Jeff, we`ll have to try and coordinate on times at Boonville. Russ


----------



## firedoctor (Jul 30, 2002)

jokers, if there's going to be a Dinosaur run, count me in. I don't think they'll let us run saws inside, though.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 30, 2002)

Dennis thanks for getting back to me as soon as you did,I appreciate it I will be talking to you asap about some 385XP mods.



Thanks


----------



## jokers (Jul 30, 2002)

Sounds good firedoctor! Word is that The Dinosaur is going to be moving from it`s downtown location to the old Sam`s Lakeside in Brewerton. Now there`s a place we could run the saws inside! They`d also have a parking lot big enough for about 40 trucks with loaders so we could change their image from biker bar to logger bar/restaurant. What do you think? Russ


----------



## firedoctor (Jul 31, 2002)

My brother in law cooks there, I'll have to ask him about the move. 

The URL for the place is http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/ for those who have no idea what we are talking about and think that we have been drinking Kodak runoff for too long.

-Craig


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, you haven't eatin' if you haven't had a "Big Ass Pork Platter" from the Dinosaur!!!!! Russ looks like I will be their on Sunday (at least), I'll let you know for sure.

Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Aug 14, 2002)

*335 California Special*

Well, I finally finished this 335, my first one, and I will say I certainly learned alot about them...Here is Mikes saw in the first stages...


----------



## Dennis (Aug 14, 2002)

*346-372-357*

here are 3 more for the modification block... a 346 for one of my local guys, 372 for Christian Betz, and a 357 for John Nikitas...
Not pictured is a 2171 that I am doing at the same time and Rb's 488 Shindaiwa....


----------



## Dennis (Aug 14, 2002)

Here are the modifications on the 2171 and 372 cylinders...

more pics to follow now that my camera is working proper again...


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

So how did the 335 end up? Would you do one again based on the difficulties of working on such a small saw?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 14, 2002)

Doug, well...to be honest I was happy with the saw when I was done, but still felt there could be more...so i played with a few different things yesterday and made a couple monumental gains, now I am quite pleased.....I will do more of them, even though there were alot of difficulties, and they do take alot of time...they are fun little saws....I have all my notes from this saw, so the next ones will be easier somewhat...

335 with expansion chamber???


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

And a piped Daiquiri Whacker, perhaps? 

I checked my Poulan 2300 (2.3 CID/38 cc) and it does indeed have an aluminum crankcase. Wanna give it a shot this winter?


----------



## kdhotsaw (Aug 14, 2002)

*BMW CYLINDER HEAD*

Hello dennis, nice photo of the porting on the 2171 barrel.see you got the camera working. What are these monumental gains on the 335? We should get doug to send us the bmw cylinder head, between the too of us we surely could get 40-50 more horsepower if we port it 
Ken


----------



## CMBetz (Aug 14, 2002)

Ahhhhh. What a thing of beauty. Thanks for the pictures, Dennis.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 14, 2002)

Doug...the daquiri whacker is in line for a pipe for sure!!

Ken, I think that BMW is in need of mods as well...cant have anything stock anymore....

The gains I am referencing to Ken are in starting and acceleration, and idling....When we talked yesterday about that check valve, it made no difference...but when I played with the ignition...WOW..that made a huge difference...it complimented all the other work in the cylinder head immensely...I took it as far as 8 degrees...its liking it right there...


----------



## kdhotsaw (Aug 14, 2002)

*Ign timing*

hello dennis g,
I know what you mean, on some saws the timing really makes a difference. if it cranks harder by hand its going to run stronger.Well keep up the good work dennis. we've got to get these anemic, retarded, poor running saws out of the woods. to many fallers and wood cutters are just throwing the stock saws over the bank and going into another line of work. lol.
ken


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

*BMW mods*

Talk about anemic, retarded and slow running. Here's a pic of the partially disassembled BMW S62 V8 engine that goes in my car. Stock, it makes 394 naturally aspirated HP at 6,600 RPM and 369 lb. ft. torque at 3800. This is capable of pushing the 4000 lb M5 from 0-60 in under 5 seconds. It displaces about 5000 cc's, has an aluminum block and heads, double overhead cams with separately continuously variable intake and exhaust cam timimg over a range of some 75 degrees of crank rotation, proportional semi dry sump lubrication, 8 individual intakes with fly-by-wire throttle inputs that respond to gas pedal inputs from idle to wide open in 50 milliseconds when you enable "sport mode" and an ECU that rivals those found in high end Unix workstations. Former F1 driver Tiff Needell calls it, "the most technically advanced road car engine currently in production". Presently, companies like Dinan and Nowack can get between 470 and 500 HP out of it by porting the heads, fitting headers (the Dinan headers for it are $7000 ) and reprogramming the ECU, but this is a dicey process because of the engine's complexity and the reliability and quality of the mods are as yet unproven. Total cost for a 500 HP Nowack mod job is over $30,000.

So Ken and Den,
If I send you this thing, think you can eek out 500 HP for a little less money; say $300?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 14, 2002)

Doug,

That thing sound'a expensive,but then again my 633 HP Pontiac 408 in my TA cost me some cake to but you know it was worth every last penny.It's 633hp at 6900,588ft.lbs at 2900,this car flys I do the quarter mile at N.E.D. at usally 10.80's to 10.90's at 125-132 mph that fast.It will pull the front wheels off the ground at least a foot,you should see people when I drive it around town and do wheels up from stop lights,but that M5 motor is definetly strange to look at from my point of view..



Later Rob


----------



## kdhotsaw (Aug 14, 2002)

*hotsaws*

Hello Doug Babcock and Stihl Magnum,
Just a note of caution, If Robert Andrews( Rotax Robert) calls either of you ands wants to borrow your car for 2-3 weeks I wouldn't let him near them
Ken


----------



## John from Calif (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Dennis, good to see the saw. Thanks for the pic.

John


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

I hear ya, Rob. When we get together sometime, we can talk about big American iron for sure. I used to have a '69 Camaro that I owned since it was brand new. By the time I sold it some years ago, I must have had at least a dozen engines in it, ending up with a 540 inch short deck bowtie through an Art Carr transmission. I stopped short of having it tubbed, but they did make me put a roll bar in it near the end when the times started getting down there. Fully streetable and registered, Of course "streetable" is a very vague term.


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

Good one, Ken!


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 14, 2002)

AMEN TO THAT  

My car used to be Streetable I think  

But it's still registered,and driven on the street,but believe me 110 octane get's very $$$$ after a while.

Later Rob.

Thanks for the advice Ken.


Doug,
How do you like this "HEAT WAVE"


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 14, 2002)

No good for makin' horsepower that's for sure, Rob.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 14, 2002)

Doug,

What do you run for chains on your Husky's??

I'm in a big debate about what I should run on my 385XP,Full Skip,or Semi,or Full Comp.I just can't decide on what I should use,I've been using full comp,but was thinking about trying Full Skip  


Later Rob..


----------



## woodsjunkie (Aug 28, 2002)

Howdy all,,, I just couldn't let this thread die off............
Dennis is building me a 25hp 066 hear in the near future (eat you heart out Gyro) 
Looking forward to yet another great running saw by," Hot saws by Den"


----------



## dbabcock (Aug 28, 2002)

Dennis,
If you can build a 25 HP 066 then I'll be sending one to you as well.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2002)

[email protected] if I could build it to 25hp..I would have 3 of them...lol...


----------



## don (Aug 31, 2002)

*best gains in a work horse*

What saw gives you the best gains for a 60 plus cc saw for everyday tree work? Gypo would probably say 088KD others might say ????


----------



## Dennis (Aug 31, 2002)

372/385 husky......nice gains


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 1, 2002)

Dennis,

Do these 385XP's have those limiter caps on the "H" needle only??When I adjusted that carb I could turn the"L" needle as many times as I wanted,but when I went to turn the "H" I think all I could turn it was like 3/4 of a turn,not very much adjustment...

Also there is a little oil coming out of the top port of the muffler at idle does that mean it is to "rich" on the "L" setting,should I lean it out a little??


Thanks for any advice
Rob..


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2002)

Rob..i cant say for the US version but the ones I get have limiters on both....easy enough to deal with...but they are there...usually only 3/4 of a turn on each....never seen just the high....


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Dennis I'll be taking the carb off today after work so I'll know then what I'm in for.... 

Later Rob...


----------



## daveb (Sep 3, 2002)

*limiter screws*

Hi Rob, I removed the limiter caps on my 372 by threading a sheet metal screw into the slot until the plastic caps split, then removed what was left of them with a pair of small wire cutters. Be careful, the screw that is left after the plastic is removed is very small and hard to keep the screwdriver in the slot while the saw in running WOT. I didn't notice the final screw setting to be any different than with the limiter at full rich. Your saw may be different. That saw really screams now after I put a extra port in the muffler Ken Dunn style.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 3, 2002)

Can anyone here like Dennis or Dunn or someone post some pics of Limiter removal on these Husky's?? I'll appreciate.I was gonna take the carb off today but I don't really feel up to it at the moment I'm kinda tired after cuttin' all day.

Thanks Rob...


----------



## daveb (Sep 3, 2002)

You should be able to do it with the carb on the saw once you remove the top cover and any guide surrounding the screws.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 4, 2002)

*Liability*

Ok guys...we need to take into consideration the fact that any dealer (or persons being paid to do a job) "knowingly" removes, or impairs...any safety feature of the saw or any other regulated feature...ie: epa regulated parts...chainbrake ...etc....can be subject to a very nasty fine...so..by my(or by any other builder, tell you how to get rid of this problem.)..(which doesnt arise but on other than stock saws)...could...technically (legally) cause some hassle...not that I think it would happen...but on the same token...you guys have to give us some credit here....we do work on these saws...this is how we make our living...by modifying them...some of you do mainly tree work..some work in tire stores...some work on cars....we dont ask how to do that....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 4, 2002)

by the way...if the limiter tabs accidentely get ground off....I dont know what would happen....you might be able to turn them round and round??


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 4, 2002)

Sorry  Dennis I won't ask anymore about how to remove the cap's..I would'nt want them to spin round and round......

Later Rob..


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 25, 2002)

*Greffardized Secrets Revealed!*

Robert, John and I tried the 2149 G again with all sorts of tweaks and things today and we were in complete disbelief as to the extent of it's power. The thing was unbelieveable with a .325 chain rather than the 3/8 that I had on it. It smoked my 266 so bad that I almost felt sorry for it. So we got back to my place and John convinced us to take the cylinder off to take a look at the porting secrets. Lo and behold, we were in for a real eyeopener. Not only was the porting the most radical ever seen by any of us, but it appeared that Dennis had also gone to the trouble of sleeving the cylinder in order to facilitate more radical porting. Check out this picture of the sleeve!


----------



## Rotax Robert (Sep 25, 2002)

Well boys, I got a real treat today with the 2149 G. Upon the teardown of the engine I learned more in 5 seconds of measuring the port-timing than one could in a lifetime of hotsaw engine building and racing, I am telling you...these canadians take everything to the extreme. These guys think of everything, who would ever think of external finger ports and head gasket boost porting. I tell you this saw is bullett proof, even the outside of the sleeve is hand knurled to prevent the sleeve from slipping and even if the sleeve did move or slip the optional redundant backup ports take over. I for one can only find good things to say about this saw and plan of ordering one ASAP before this technoligy is lost forever. Dennis should be tickled pink for his prowess at boring and porting. GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## WRW (Sep 26, 2002)

Bullet proof? Is that copper jacket residue on those ports?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 26, 2002)

*Trade Secrets*

If you guys continue to give away all of the trade secrets , I am going to be forced to pursue legal action....but nevertheless, I am glad you had fun with the saw....the sleeve is something I havent even told Ken about yet....but I guess the cat is out of the bag now...


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

Uuuuhhhh, Dennis that saw I was going to send to you, uuhhh, its lost now, uuhhh, and I dont think I am going to be able to. Sorry


----------



## kdhotsaw2 (Sep 26, 2002)

*radical porting*

Hello Dennis G,
Well, I see you have holding out on me. I thought we were good friends but now I see your true colors. You probably installed the muffler upside down also. 
Ken


----------



## Dennis (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello Ken...good to see you back online...well, you see, the radical porting was only a test...as was the sleeve in the cylinder...and i do seem to remember you holding out on me a couple times...like the "Nevrdull" you sent John Lambert for race chain...the muffler upside down was only a test for backpressure...and that was part of the "gyrozization process".


----------



## kdhotsaw2 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Radical potting*

Dennis,
Radical potting? what is radical potting?
Ken


----------



## dozerdan (Sep 26, 2002)

*Radical potting*

Ken
I think that Radical potting has something to do with illegal drugs but I am not sure.I know he is going to tell us it was a typo but we all know better.
Later
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Sep 26, 2002)

I need spellcheck on here..."radical potting" ...isnt that what you were referring to when you talked about those "medicinal herbs" that you were growing in the back of your workshop??


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Sep 26, 2002)

Ken come on, dont be so dense and believe our little Dennis would never dip into radical potting. He's from B.C., they all do that up there. Being from CA I figured you would know better than the rest of us


----------



## don (Sep 29, 2002)

*Dynomite test Walker's website*

Can't seem to pull up the test for the 3120XP.

Does anyone know where a test is for a 088? I'd like to see where the 47 HP peak is on GYPO'S saw.

Can anyone?

Anyone know thw power gains on a 394XP by a specific test showing power increase? Would it be similar to a 395?

I read the power increase is 20to 40% in this discussion.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Don, the 088 is sleeping now, and wont emerge it's ugly head till I get some big wood. It already is crowding 87 hp., as we speak, but it will blast thru a 20" cottonwood in 2.8
And by the way, I still have 3 brandnew 088's that are going real cheap, so dont be shy and cough up a measily 1050 delivered.
John


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey Dennis hopefully you can make it to the ECC and bring your famouse piped 272 with ya I'd like to see it whack through some ease coast hardwoods.. 



Later Rob.


----------



## don (Jan 18, 2003)

*Wow what a saw!*

That is some pretty good speed and power on the 088.

So 1050 delivered for a new one.

I think I will save my money for a 3120 but the 088 is real nice!

Just looking at the warranty


----------



## dbabcock (Jan 18, 2003)

Don,
Check out what price Dennis can get you a 3120 for. His prices are the lowest I've seen or heard of for Huskys and J-reds. Gypo's prices are the lowest for Stihls.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2003)

Don, yeah the 3120 runs about 950usd by the time we ship it.

Rob, the 272 goes wherever I do. As well as a few other toys....like the Daquiri (sp?) Whacker....jet ski...people at the campsites love when I fire up the piped 272 to cut some firewood.

Gypo, when your 088 sleeps doesn't it lose hp due to the mothballs and rats nests in the muffler? So it should be about 23 hp now??


----------



## dbabcock (Jan 23, 2003)

Daiquiri with an i between the a and the q.

John's 088 doesn't lose any horsepower due to mothballs and critters. He plugs the muffler with a ball gag, then glazes the whole saw. When it dries, the glaze forms a protective barrier. It's a human cosmoline type of thing.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 23, 2003)

Doug, you have issues!!! Dennis, i was at a log home show in atlanta last weekend and ran into a distributor that happens to be a crazy canauk..... says he lives not far from your saw shop but has never been in he had also heard of you but had no idea that you build saws....so i happend to tell him about my 066G and how fast it cut and he said he would give you a call:angel:


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 23, 2003)

Dennis cam't wait to see all you guys in a few months as long as DB lets me ride with him..By the way Ryan you better put on some chapstick..lol. 

later Rob


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2003)

Ryan...do you remember his name...I probably know of him. 

Rob...the tentative plans are that I am flying over to Dougs and heading down with him...


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 23, 2003)

Dennis is there enough room for me ?? I'll ride strapped to the roof if I have too..


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Dennis
I didn't know that you had plans to come down here with Doug.If I would have known about that yesterday I wouldn't have given him directions to a landing strip in New Jersey
Later
Dan


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 23, 2003)

chapstick my a$$!!! Dennis, i don't remember but he works for Jim Barna log homes. He was probably late twentys early thirtys? Gotie brown hair large build, not fat just big.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2003)

Dan...that is going to be a bit of a walk for us isn't it?? NJ to PA? Hmm..I hope Doug brings a backpack to hold all my saws...

Ryan...there are Jim Barna home builders everywhere...so could be anyone...we will see if he calls.

Rob...the roof could be chilly.

Doug....I forgot Johnboy was that way with his saws...*yuck* remind me not to work on his saws...


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 24, 2003)

Dennis your right it could get kinda cold strapped to the roof maybe I'll get a indoor seat..By the sounds of things Dan is not going to have the ECC  I hope he changes his mind..

Later Rob.


----------



## dbabcock (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope Dozer reconsiders. If so, I may finally be able to find out how a human body fares strapped to a whirling rotor blade, as the preferred method of transport in this case is only a 2 seater.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like I'm screwed then  ..


Later Rob..


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 3, 2003)

This is a much more interesting thread than "This is an Outrage". It was through this thread that I first got to know the major players on AS. Since then I have gotten to know some exceedingly minor players as well.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree, maybe this thread should be banned.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2003)

Robert...if we banned this thread it would have to be because of you....I will think of a reason if this ever becomes necessary...until then, every time this thread comes up it irks Lambert... and we haven't seen him for a day or two...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes, this thead irks me no end. especially the title, and why wouldnt it?
Lets change the title to: " I Love to Rock out Hotsaws in every State of America, and Canada".


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 4, 2003)

The way I see it, we should irk Baldo while we can. In a couple of months he'll be so completely P-Whipped and mono-tasked that he won't be around enough for us to do so. Let's be honest here; it's not like we haven't seen precedence in this regard.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, whats this I hear about you guys going to Sacramento? I didnt know anything about it till now. 
Oh, I get it now, you are ostrasizing me and dont want me to come along. Ok, we'll see. I'm going to show up anyway!
Gypo


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 4, 2003)

Go ahead then, because no one will be there to meet you. We're not going to Sacramento, we're going to Japan so Robert can make some 75 nanosecond cuts through Bonsai trees with the Predator, which is being sent on a cargo ship tomorrow out of San Diego. We'll be flying into Narita airport on Northwest out of Chicago on the late morning of April 17th and arriving in Tokyo in the afternoon of the 18th, local time (13 hours ahead of us). Why don't you stop whining and just get yourself a round trip, business class ticket and fly with us from Chicago. Northwest is having an earlybird special if you book at least 30 days before your flight. A bargain at only $6200 US! You didn't really need a D100 (or two) anyway.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2003)

OOPS.....I forgot to forward the change of plans to Gypo...he is still booked for Sacramento....my bad...sorry.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 5, 2003)

Not being able to get a flight to Tokyo, I managed to get a flight on a private carrier to Fooku, not to far from Fookme, ( check your atlas), which is 30 miles WNW of Tokyo Japan. Hope you can pick me up there on the 18th of April.
John


----------



## Rotax Robert (Mar 5, 2003)

Gypo, looook me up when your there. I will be staying in Imfooked or gunnabefooked, which is near Hiroshima.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Robert, maybe we can get Doug to draw us another 60 page map so we dont get lost again. He's a good guy, but a very poor Cartographer. I think that means mapmaker.
John


----------



## Harley (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't mean to interupt you fookers..

But to get this thing back on track. My 385 that Dennis graciously tuned for me has gotten faster now that its had a few tanks through her.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 6, 2003)

I was wondering when you might put some fuel through that machine Harley...its been what? a year? lol....glad to hear you are liking her...


----------



## Harley (Mar 6, 2003)

Dennis

It hasn't quite been a year. But I haven't been cutting as much as I want to. I haven't used it for what I got it for, bigger stuff. But I've been tring to break it in when I get the chance. The truth is for stuff under about twenty inches its sick. When I use it, I can't keep enough wood in front of me.

I was hoping to test it against some other stuff at Dans place,but thats not happening now.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 7, 2003)

Harley you will just have to bring it up to the Clearwater Revival in July...was trying to convince Dan this morning that he has to come as well.


----------



## Harley (Apr 7, 2003)

Since you brought it up.

I used it last week with a 32 inch oregon and full comp with an eight tooth sprocket. Cut up a big ash.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2003)

Good to see you are getting some cutting time in Harley.
I see that Gypo is dredging up some threads of the past, and well...I couldn't let the "Predator" thread surpass this one...sorry Robert.

Zypo, looks like you are having a good time cutting some of that NH timber...I wonder if your work visa has expired yet... 

I currently have 6 saws on the build...2 385's 2 2186's a 272 and a 372...as well as my own toys of course...should have some new pics of builds soon, as well as a new edition of stock and chop.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2003)

In all actuality, Gypo is a fat, bald, glazed tulip kisser. Put on a welding visor before you look at this one. Now that I've captured his password, I'm going to be causing all sorts of trouble on this now boring forum.

Jokers


----------



## jokers (May 19, 2003)

Nice glamour photo John but there must be some hidden meaning or repressed desire?

Russ


----------



## don (May 23, 2003)

*Is that eye shadow?*

My daughters think it is a cute picture.
Should there be a bowl of fruit on the top?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 26, 2003)

Glad you like the picture, heres another I found in the archives.
John


----------



## jokers (May 26, 2003)

Everyone is to far away to see what shade of mascarra they prefer, what good is that? I prefer a little purple and grey mixed together, makes me look like I`m not getting enough sleep, LOL.

Russ


----------



## Dennis (May 26, 2003)

Is that Dr. Babcock I see with a beverage?? I didn't know he drank until I saw him sober once.


----------



## dbabcock (Nov 26, 2003)

Gypo's favorite thread.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2003)

Where is Dennis anyway? Isn't it about time he posted the snow shovelers story?
Zypo


----------



## dbabcock (Nov 27, 2003)

I talked to him on Monday. He's doing his usual pedo-type things.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 27, 2003)

So what you are saying Doug, is that Dennis is in "the Pink"?
John


----------



## dbabcock (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah, even when he's sick. hmhmhm.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Nov 27, 2003)

I noticed the Canadian version the NTSB "NTS" was on hand to make sure there was a cooler in every truck.


----------



## wiley_p (Nov 27, 2003)

*Mod Saws*

I woulkd like to hear from Dennis or anyone else out there who puts lots of hours on these saws. In 94' I had a fellow named Spenske do a 044 and I loved it when it ran good. it didnt handle moving up and down in elevation that well but at the time I was running mostly just that saw. Anyway I only got a summer out of that saw around 400 hrs. Considering that I am used to 600-700 hrs on a pro saw that wasnt worth the money. I have seen 2 KD saws that didnt last a year in the city before becoming completely un reliable, air leaks seem to be the culprit maybe. But the point is a Madsens saw or one from Woods will have all the bugs worked out and run very well fgor around 700 hrs, now for a 100 bucks that seems ???? fine to me. So again I would like a no BS assesment from a production faller about thew longevity of these $$$$ saw mods.


----------

